# Ip man 3d



## StormShadow (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been hearing of a new ip man movie currently in the works starring  donnie yen portraying ip man again?  I did hear that the movie was  postponed due to differences in direction and timing but is currently  shooting as everyone is now on one accord. Can anyone verify this?



A reference to Yen filming the new ip man movie is also mentioned here:
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-et-mn-ip-man-kung-fu20130922,0,6396050.story

If this is all false and Donnie Yen does not want to film Ip Man 3... what about Jet Li?  Do you think he can pull it off?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2013)

Just finished #2 and enjoyed it--surely they want to pick up from the end of that and show his most famous student?


----------



## Takai (Sep 23, 2013)

I thought that the next installment was starring Anthony Wong.


----------

